# pied de nez



## anneta

Hola he oido en un informativo esta expresión ( no sé si está bien escrita): " faire un  pied de nez" , a propósito de las relaciones de Hugo Chávez y Bush. ¿ qué signifca?


----------



## claude beaubois

anneta said:


> Hola he oido en un informativo esta expresión ( no sé si está bien escrita): " faire un pied de nez" , a propósito de las relaciones de Hugo Chávez y Bush. ¿ qué signifca?


 
Anneta, "faire un pied de nez" es mofarse, burlarse. El pied de nez consiste en colocar el pulgar sobre la punta de la naríz  de uno y agitar los demás dedos en abanico mirando al burlado, eso acompañado de alguna mueca despectiva o de risa...No sé si hay expresión  equivalente ni cual será en español, pero si hay una con la misma idea pero más ofensiva: Hacer pistola. Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Al parecer, al "*pied de nez*" se le dice en algunos países de habla española "*pito catalán*" mientras que en Cataluña se le dice "*pam i pipa*".


----------



## Iroise

En mi diccionario espanol/frances, tengo "pito catalan" = pied de nez.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues en un libro de expresiones que tengo lo equipara a:

*Faire la nique* ---> Hacer burla a alguien.


----------



## anneta

Gracias  a todos por la ayuda prestada para solucionar la cuestión. Creo efectivamente como Claude que es" burlarse de alguién."

  saludos


----------



## carmen López

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola,

¿alguien puede decirme qué significa "faire un pied de nez"?
¿puede ser "sacar la lengua"?
Gracias,
Carmen


----------



## nhat

si ! es casi lo mismo
en realidad, es un tipo de mueca tambien.
consiste en poner el dedo gordo sobre la nariz y mover los otros dedos.
es un poco compicado para explicar... pero es lo que los ninos suelen hacer para pinchar a los otros.


----------



## Domtom

-
Es un signo burlesco dirigido contra alguien; para ello se apoya el pulgar de una mano en la punta de la nariz, con el resto de los dedos bien estirados.

_Hacer un palmo de narices a alguien._


----------



## totor

Domtom said:


> _Hacer un palmo de narices a alguien._



Te pido disculpas, Domtom, tú que eres catalán, pero por mis pagos ese gesto se llama *hacer pito catalán*  .

Aunque pensándolo bien, en realidad deberías estar orgulloso  .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Le pied-de-nez
Quisiera apuntar que se emplea también de manera figurativa en el sentido de burlarse de alguien.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## /Latingirl/

Bonjour à tous!

je suis rentrée au travail après les vacances de Pâques!
Voici ma question: est-ce que *"faire un pied de nez à quelqu'un"*
veut dire se moquer de quelqu'un? Dans ce cas, est-ce que les
Français utilisent normalement cette expression?


----------



## niko

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est un peu l'idée, en général, c'est se moquer de quelqu'un qu'on a berné.
Il s'agit d'une grimace à la base. Par contre l'expression n'est pas tellement courante, en français parlé du moins.


----------



## carlos2909

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
buenas tardes ¿cómo podría traducir esta pregunta del francés al español? tengo duda en *pied de nez*.

Faut-il préciser que ce n’est pas seulement pour faire un *pied de nez* au monde ?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sería: "hacer un palmo de narices a alguien" -http://www.wordreference.com/fres/pied - También "pito catalán".

Ésta es la explicación de la expresión: *"Faire un pied de nez"* 
El "pie", antigua medida de longitud que equivalía (más o menos) a 33 centímetros, ha sido el origen de numerosas expresiones entre las que se incluye ésta. 
En su origen, "avoir un pied de nez" se usaba para denotar decepción, algo así como "poner cara larga". Por extensión, se creó la expresión "Faire un pied de nez" que equivale a reírse de alguien. ¿cómo? Pues colocando el pulgar de una mano en la punta de la nariz y el pulgar de la otra mano en el dedo meñique de la primera. O sea, un gesto difícil de explicar, fácil de hacer y peligroso por las consecuencias que nos puede traer. http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cacheIK52slOzkAJ:www.supercable.es/~cyrano/lengua/expresiones.htm+%22faire+un+pied+de+nez%22+dar&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&lr=lang_es|lang_fr​ 
*Ya existe un hilo sobre el mismo tema*: Gracias Tina, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## carlos2909

Muchas gracias.


----------



## irisava

Hola.

Hoy he visto un titular que decía: "Obama fait un pied de nez à l'Histoire". Creo que he entendido más o menos el significado por el contexto, pero me gustaría que me lo confirmarais, nunca había oído esta expresión. Yo lo interpreto como que "le ha hecho una jugarreta a la historia", pero no sé si es correcto.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## irisava

OK, leído el hilo completo, siento no haberlo visto antes de abrir uno nuevo. Me ha quedado aclarado  Muchas gracias.


----------

